# openldap/heimdal



## ghostrider95 (May 7, 2012)

Hello,

 I want to know how *I* can compil*e* heimdal-1.5.2 with OpenLDAP backend (openldap24-server) without this error message 
	
	



```
kadmin: error trying to load dynamic module /usr/lib/hdb_ldap.so: Cannot open "/usr/lib/hdb_ldap.so
```
 in FreeBSD 8.3.


----------



## ghostrider95 (May 8, 2012)

Hello, someone  an idea please?

Thanks


----------

